# Free working from home humidifier this locked down winter



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

With the need to get up from my work from home desk, and flat rate power at the moment, we have broken out the clothes drying racks. 

Wash a load and hang it up.
No need to put in clothes dryer, and have hot blast air out of house and suck cold make up air in though all the little cracks a house has. 

No need to plug in and fill up the humidifier, and listen to it glug all night.

Clothes hung by 8pm are dry by 8am these days.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Don't get too hung up (pun unintended) with the "free" hot drying air based on a flat electricity rate ... of which the latter is good til end of the month???


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Ponderling said:


> No need to plug in and fill up the humidifier, and listen to it glug all night.


Have you monitored the actual effect on the house humidity - does it actually replace humidification?

ltr


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

No dry nose, no static on polyester, no zap on door knobs, etc

I do have a 17yo and 21 yo that want the hoodies they live in washed every second day. So seems we do 4 smallish loads a week.

Plus the kids shower every other day, and that gets humidity into the house even with the bath fan on when the bath is in use.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Flat price just means when I see a full basket I put it right on. 

So not like in time of use brain dead after work, start the washer after 7pm, start to surf the web while dear wife watches her evening tv fare and often forget all about it until after work the next day.


----------

